# The Struggle of Peership



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

I ”partied hard” on Friday. Me and my three NT peers decided to test our fake identification cards at the local bar. We started the evening at our manor and borrowed some of my parents’ most expensive spirits. I am confident that they will not notice since we made sure we drank no more than half of the liquid from each and I replaced the missing content with water.

At one point my peers started ridiculing me once again. Sadly, shouting and slapping them did not work and thus I came to the conclusion that it was time to head to the bar. The bar was quite shabby so I was casually fanning myself with several hundred dollar bills to show that I had come to spend. Unfortunately, my idiotic peer called me by my real name while we were showing our identification cards, even though I had emphasized the importance of being called Wilbert Fudge, the fake name of my choice, earlier. I was ”wasted” and attacked my peer, dropping the money on the floor and accidentally stepping on the bills I had just ironed a couple of hours before. 

Despite feeling violent and dangerous I contacted both the police and my family lawyer. The lawyer could not come to the crime scene since he was visiting his sick child at the hospital. This is unacceptable and caused me many problems, which I will explain in more detail. 

The police arrived rather quickly. My peers sneakily left the building and the police wanted to check my identity. In addition, he asked for my address. It soon became evident that there was no Wilbert Fudge. The police officer said that I would have to tell where I live despite me stating that I will not speak without my lawyer present. I was inspired by the video of my dance moves, ”Young Money Having a Seizure”, so I decided that it was time to pretend I was having an actual seizure. For some reason the officer was not convinced by my performance so I attacked him. 

The next thing I remember is me being in handcuffs with the officer dragging me into a police car. They refused to drive me in my Range Rover, nor did they let me disinfect the seat. I will have our family lawyer examine this matter further. I was taken to jail, where I tried to fake several more seizures. I must say that I seemingly have to learn to do it a bit better, since no one came to see if I was fine. To make things worse, my parents made me take the public transport in the morning. In addition, I had to walk for almost a mile because even my peers refused to drive me home. It was a nightmare. Moreover, the housekeeper I explained about in my other thread was supposed to get fired, but my mother decided against it since ”my judgment could not be trusted”. Finally, my peers laughed at my experience when all I needed was compassion. 

This may seem like a long monologue so I will get to my question. Would you NTs have behaved in the same way as my peers did? How do you see the responsibilities of peership? It is important for me to find out if they truly are my peers. I would have never left mine in a situation like that. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

This smells of troll. Boring.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm laughing at you :laughing:

If I were ever in a situation like that I probably would have left when you stepped on you ironed money 
I would have realized by then stuff would get serious 

first of all you could have played it off like who is [insert your name here] and I'm sure that person would have corrected their mistake

If you would have still been busted that's on you
But if you needed a ride to school I would have helped if I had a car

Your 18 so your parents should have more trust in your judgement so you shouldn't need a babysitter 

But wait it out they'll gain some sense eventually


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

You iron your bills? Splendid! hahaha


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

You know who you remind me of? @Grandmaster Yoda


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Primeval said:


> This smells of troll. Boring.


I truly wish I was "trolling". 



GIA Diamonds said:


> I'm sorry I'm laughing at you :laughing:
> 
> If I were ever in a situation like that I probably would have left when you stepped on you ironed money
> I would have realized by then stuff would get serious
> ...


Thank you, your insight was very helpful.



Tucken said:


> You iron your bills? Splendid! hahaha


Indeed. I appreciate beauty. This is why I also do money laundering. Obviously, this means that I wash my money.



maust said:


> You know who you remind me of? @Grandmaster Yoda


Unfortunately I do not know this Grandmother Yoga peer well enough to make valid conclusions. I will look into the issue. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Posh Eagle said:


> I ”partied hard” on Friday. Me and my three NT peers decided to test our fake identification cards at the local bar. We started the evening at our manor and borrowed some of my parents’ most expensive spirits. I am confident that they will not notice since we made sure we drank no more than half of the liquid from each and I replaced the missing content with water.
> 
> At one point my peers started ridiculing me once again. Sadly, shouting and slapping them did not work and thus I came to the conclusion that it was time to head to the bar. The bar was quite shabby so I was casually fanning myself with several hundred dollar bills to show that I had come to spend. Unfortunately, my idiotic peer called me by my real name while we were showing our identification cards, even though I had emphasized the importance of being called Wilbert Fudge, the fake name of my choice, earlier. I was ”wasted” and attacked my peer, dropping the money on the floor and accidentally stepping on the bills I had just ironed a couple of hours before.
> 
> ...


Answer: Incorrect.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Take it easy, peer.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Posh Eagle said:


> Indeed. I appreciate beauty. This is why I also do money laundering. Obviously, this means that I wash my money.


yes yes, obviously... you're an unusual type in this world. everyone will think you trolling, or mad, for using words to your amusement, giving them personal meaning playing with the ordinary meaning. maybe forget about becoming INTJ and become a poet instead 

other people don't do this, you're one out of ten or less. they will never get you, just saying. you could keep it in mind...


----------



## Ne Plus Ultra (May 18, 2015)

Where can we find the video "Young Money Having a Seizure"? Do you have a YouTube account? Then we could perhaps analyze your choreographed performance and compare it with the involuntary movement of an actual seizure so as to provide a critique for improvement.


----------



## Urban Erudite (Nov 6, 2012)

Well played sir Freedom Eagle. Well played.


----------



## Urban Erudite (Nov 6, 2012)

pirmeval said:


> This smells of troll. Boring.


I Un-agree. I found his small town tale of a boy grown man by the rite of booze passage both riveting and bukowski-esque. I was hanging on the edge of my stool.


Well played sir Freedom Eagle. Well played.


----------

